# Blur - KI setzt sich zurück



## joffal (28. Juli 2010)

*Blur - KI setzt sich zurück*

Hi,
ich war am Wochenende auf ner LAN mit 5 anderen Leuten und dort hamm wir ausgiebig Blur gezockt. Da wir kein Internet hatten, haben wir die KI im Multiplayermodus (Motorensalat*!!!* nicht Rennen) eingeschaltet.

Wir hatten allerdings das Problem, dass sich die KI-Fahrzeuge ständig zurückgesetzt haben:
Spawn - kurz fahren - niemals ein Poerup eingesetzt - zurückgesetzt - SPawn .... und so weiter.

Wir haben die neueste Version (52988 oder so) und auch schon alle Game-Einstellungen verändert, mal auch nur 1 Bot oder auf anderen Strecken -> keine Änderung.
Im Rennmodus trat das Problem *nicht* auf.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegt? Weil Motorensalat war dann auf die Dauer langweilig mit dieser KI ...

___________________
greetz joffal


----------



## Nomad (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blur - KI setzt sich zurück*

Hab dieses Problem auch. Ka woran das liegt. Vll. ein Bug o.ä.


----------



## fadade (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blur - KI setzt sich zurück*

Hab auch schon von dem Problem gehört.
Eine zwischenlösung wäre halt nur das Onlinespiel gegen andere Nicht-KI-Player



Nomad schrieb:


> Vll. ein Bug o.ä.



na hoffen wirs! Wann kommt der nächste Patch? 


€dit:
Hab das Problem auch


----------

